# New Neos 22



## floridaowner (Dec 24, 2012)

First trip to the range with my new Neos this morning. All I can say is I LOVE this gun. A coupe minor tweaks to the rear site and it was spot on. Bought this gun so I could spend more time at the range using a cheaper ammo than the 9 and 389 I currently have and it will fill that spot very nicely.


----------



## P51DRB (Jan 28, 2013)

bought my son one . thing is dead on right out of box. rd


----------



## floridaowner (Dec 24, 2012)

That's odd, dead in what way?


----------



## P51DRB (Jan 28, 2013)

no tweaks needed good to go!!!rd


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

floridaowner said:


> That's odd, dead in what way?


I think you missed the "on" in "dead on right out of the box." LOL


----------



## floridaowner (Dec 24, 2012)

BigCityChief said:


> I think you missed the "on" in "dead on right out of the box." LOL


LOL, yes, sorry I did miss that.


----------



## Huckleberry44 (Feb 6, 2013)

Good to know! I've been considering purchasing another .22 pistol. Handgun-wise, I have a Ruger MKII and one of those little NAA-22LRs (I have a hard time admitting that, but it's the perfect Earwig weapon), but have been thinking about another Ruger or something similar. Perhaps the NEOS would be a nice personal intro to the Beretta line of firearms.


----------



## floridaowner (Dec 24, 2012)

Huckleberry44 said:


> Good to know! I've been considering purchasing another .22 pistol. Handgun-wise, I have a Ruger MKII and one of those little NAA-22LRs (I have a hard time admitting that, but it's the perfect Earwig weapon), but have been thinking about another Ruger or something similar. Perhaps the NEOS would be a nice personal intro to the Beretta line of firearms.


You can get it with either a 4.5 or 6" barrel, I got the 6" as it will only be used for target shooting.


----------



## Huckleberry44 (Feb 6, 2013)

Sounds good. Going to see if they have one at my favorite local shop. Thanks!


----------



## floridaowner (Dec 24, 2012)

Huckleberry44 said:


> Sounds good. Going to see if they have one at my favorite local shop. Thanks!


I wish you luck, I had to special order mine but at least the distributor had one in stock so only took about a week.


----------



## Huckleberry44 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for the heads-up, Florida. I have a few other items I'm looking at, as well, so I may go a completely different route altogether. I'm into SAA Colts and have been wanting to get into mounted shooting. However, all my SAAs are too nice to subject to such abuse, so I am probably going to pick up an Uberti SAA or a Ruger Vaquero.

I have been on a .22 kick as of late and have purchased a Remington 597 Magnum and a Marlin 795 (what a sweet, sweet little rifle for nothing but a pocket full of empty peanut shells - makes me smile and laugh aloud every time I look at it). Purchased a Glock 22 (NIB) and a Remington M887 Nitro Mag Tactical all in a little over a month's time. Well, last weekend, I walked into the store and found a used Remington 597 VTR and had to have it. Instead of blowing $500+ (after tax) all at once, I decided to put it on layaway. I'm glad I did, 'cause I simply don't need another .22 cal long gun (I'm up to five). That said, I thought I'd go switch it for something else. Originally thought another .22 pistol couldn't hurt, but am teetering between that and the Uberti or Ruger mentioned above. What I really hope happens is that I just apply my credit to some ammunition and some cleaning supplies.

Dang! Sure is a sickness, ain't it?


----------

